# Boehner on Obama and Christianity..



## golffreak (Feb 14, 2011)

I posted this in the Political forum because of the citizenship issue. What are your thoughts?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5788134#post5788134


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Beohner indicates what is the great problem of north american conservatism. He like many conservatives today are willing to pander to the ignorance of the grass roots to furture the conservative causes.

Likewise the grass roots are willing to be misseled and like blue nosers, buy the simplistic and unrealistic promises of conservative "elect our economics". ( Recent attempts to cut 100 billion from spending by a republican controlled house was just not " We practice what we preach."

He is not unlike the tub preachers who are of the opinion that their congragations ( electorate) can't read for themselves--and that there is good cause not to change that for reasons of dogma. However the congragation is not at ease and in protest ( as we too often witness) will spin-off to other confessions of more or less the same thing.

Today Conservative politics have this in common with some in christianity: Vision. Right now the conservative political vision is focussed on the sweep and turmoil of an Armagedon  leading to a magical End Times of economic and patriotic bliss. (Can I suggest that reality will never be this.) 

There is another conservative vision however, a conservatism much older than this and it is a borowing from christianity as well in that its vision is that the Kingdom is built in increaments from bridgeheads of integrity. 

The model of a small town barbershop, smoozing, networking, and the economics of household finances, seems to be the present conservative mind set of what policy and politics should be. Is the model of the small town church and its doctines the model for all the church?

As a conservative and a christian I don't have affections for End Timers in politics or religion. The messages I get from NASCAR drivers, for example, is not that they bow their heads before the races begin but on how they train themselves, no matter what is ahead, not to look at the walls. The end-timers and the magic of unrealistic and hypocritical politics and economic policies look to the super wall we face down the track. At present,  the moral odometer indicates we are going to hit it and disintegrate.... (Voters can read this.)
....
Conservatives bow your heads and let us pray.  Is integrity, truth and trust something we might need a little training in--so that when we come up close to the walls we can fly by them?


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

I hear ya gordon very good post


----------

